# semaforo portatree 1/4 de milla



## gualra (Ene 20, 2008)

hola  saludos ya construi un semaforo para carreras de autos solamente tengo un problema y no se como solucionarlo.  el problema es que cuando los dos autos esten alineados en el semaforo tienen que arrancar en el tercer foco y tienen medio segundo para salir pero si uno sale antes se debe prender un quinto foco que indique que cometio faul y si salen bien o sea en el tiempo de medio segundo se debe prender un cuarto foco que es el verde o sea salida correcta

 no se si me explique

quiero hacer el el circuito con un mc14013
pero no se como van las conexiónes

o no es el circuito correcto

alguna sugerencia se los agradeceria mucho saludos de nuevo


----------



## Trick21 (Ene 20, 2008)

adelante de los dos autos tienen que poner un sensor.... el cual captaría si algún auto comete la falta..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2008)

Es un poco mas complicado que un solo integrado.
El conteo de salida lo realizas con un 555 y un 4017,

Por ejemplo.
Se enciende la deteccion de infraccion por barrera infrarroja o laser. Que en caso de accionarce encendera alguna señal de infraccion.
La salida 1 del 4017 enciende la lampara roja Nº 1 y bloquea al contador (Queda a la espera del boton de largada)
Al pulzarce el boton de largada se libera el contador y comienza un ciclo automatico con la siguiente secuencia
Se enciende la lampara roja Nº 2
Se enciende la lampara roja Nº 3
Se enciende la lampara amarilla Nº 4
Se enciende la lampara amarilla Nº 5
Se enciende la lampara amarilla Nº 6
Se enciende la lampara verde de largada Nº 7 y al mismo tiempo bloquea la deteccion de infraccion.
El 555 lo ajustas para que te de un periodo de 500mS, todo el ciclo de largada dura unos 3 segundos.

Si quieres detectar cual de los autos produjo la infraccion, necesitaras 2 barreras infrarrojas una en cada carril.
Si no te interesa saber que auto produjo la infraccion, una sola barrera que cubra ambos carriles.


----------



## gualra (Ene 21, 2008)

hola a todos gracias por contestar y por su valioso tiempo

les comento que ya tengo los cuantro sensores infrarrojos
la salida es manual porque hay un juez de salida que es el que empieza la secuancia
con un swich yo lo hice con un ic 555 y un 74ls164 que si me da la secuencia
de prender los cuantro focos tres amarillos y uno verde mi problema es que no puedo hacer que si se cometio faul no prenda el verde y si la salida fue buena no prenda el faul que es el rojo   

voy a explicar a ver si me entienden lo del faul

los carros ya alineados el juez oprime el swich y empieza la secuencia
pero si uno se mueve antes de que encienda el tercer foco amarillo entonses debe de encerdel el quinto foco que es rojo eso si lo puedo hacer.
 la secuencia no se detiene sigue pero no debe de prender el foco verde que es lo que no puedo hacer

ahora si los carros salen bien osea cuando enciende el tercer foco no debe de prender el faul
el foco rojo  pero si el  verde 

pedonen mi ignoracia soy tecnico en electronica 
y esto de los circuitos logicos no se me da si me pueden ayudar
se los agradeseria mucho
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2008)

Los infrarrojos que salida tienen, relee, logica ?


----------



## gualra (Ene 21, 2008)

tiene rele


----------



## junior928 (Mar 26, 2010)

o*Y*e gualra me pregunto si me pudieras pasar el diagrama o decir como hiciste el semaforo, es que yo tambien quiero hacer uno para una pista d*E* arrancones...
gracias...


----------



## pepechip (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola
Mira el link http://www.diselc.es/diselc/proyectos/alarmagsm.htm
aunque se trate de una alarma, este esquema te servira como inspiracion para realizar lo que necesitas.


----------



## PillinMeters (Nov 30, 2010)

Buenas podrias postear el circuito, estoy intenttando hacer algo parecido. Saludos


----------



## clocko (Dic 2, 2010)

checa este circuito a ver si te sirve algo de esto


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 2, 2010)

Si quieres realizar un verdadero semaforo y control de 1/4 de milla, requieres un microcontrolador. Si vas a manejar un software para tener el registro y control de tiempos, puede realizarse por puerto serie. Pero si solo se quiere indicar quien es el ganador y mostrar el tiempo de recorrido y de respuesta, un simple pic, de la familia 18F debe de bastar.
Así de entrada... 4 infrarrojos de rebote, por carril, es decir, 8. 
2 al inicio para poder alinear la rueda delantera del auto, y dos al final para sensar la velocidad de llegada. (por carril, repito)

minimo 7 señales visuales (focos) por carril para las diferentes señales (faul, ganar, arranque, espera, y alineacion).

Mostrar, tiempo de reaccion (no menos de 500mS que inicia cuando enciende el ultimo amarillo), tiempo de recorrido y velocidad final. Obviamente mostrar al ganador.
Por medio de software, en el serial, se pueden controlar ya otro tipo de cosas, como una base de datos de competidores, con su tiempo de recorrido y reaccion, y asi tambien controlar las carreras a base de "index" (se da ventaja al competidor mas lento). 

Todo depende de que tan complejo se busque. Pero el requisito minimo de un buen semaforo 1/4 de milla, es todo lo que mencione, justo antes del serial. Menos datos y menos funciones, solo seran carreras piñateras de calle por la noche de sabado.


----------



## clocko (Dic 2, 2010)

pero si a gualra los circuitos logicos no se le dan como el lo comenta, supongo que mucho menos la programacion de un pic la solucion que el busca es algo menos compleja que eso....................................


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 2, 2010)

siento ser frio y hasta mal plan si se quiere decir, pero con puro circuito lógico, le cedo el lugar a alguien mas.
No se inventaron los microprocesadores y microconttoladores por gusto de los doctores.


----------



## PillinMeters (Dic 5, 2010)

Buenas. mi idea es manejar el tema de los tiempos por soft con una interface usb que me da varias entradas digitales, pero no tiene solo 2 salidas. por eso me interesa que el semaforo funcione por si solo, porque no consigo una interface usb con mas salidas entonces no puedo manejar el semaforo.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 5, 2010)

A caso no fui claro en la explicacion? Es autonomo lo que propuse.


----------



## PillinMeters (Dic 5, 2010)

si si fuiste claro, nada mas te contaba que mi idea era hacer un semáforo autónomo, y con la pc controlar tiempos y tener una base de datos, el resto de cosas, pero que el semáforo no dependa de la pc,  osea en verdad lo único que necesito es la cascada de amarillo el verde, y el adelantamiento. la alineación ya la tengo solucionada, y el cortometraje si va estar controlado por una pc con un soft bastante completo. 
Por eso el circuito que posteo clocko esta bien pa lo que necesito.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 5, 2010)

de hecho no depende de la PC la idea original
solo el boton arranque, y el boton reinicia. Gracias al microcontrolador. El PC puede ser algo adicional.
Recalco, microcontrolador, y que no creo que pueda hacerse con puro circuito combinatorio como sugieres de un inicio.


----------



## PillinMeters (Dic 6, 2010)

si lo ideal seria con un pic. pero yo no tengo mucha idea de eso. voy a ver si me da una mano un amigo que sabe, en cuanto tenga algo lo posteo asi lo ven. Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 13, 2010)

Si tienes manera que alguien te ayude con el software, seria ideal. Obtendras muy buenos resultados.


----------



## pachonx (Dic 14, 2010)

Como ya te han dicho la mejor idea es hacerlo con un microcontrolador.
Los sistemas secuenciales hechos con componentes discretos muchas veces son demasiado complejos,elevan el coste,minimizan la capacidad de deteccion de fallas, consumen mas energia,ocupan mas espacio.

Sin embargo si usted decide hacerlo con componentes discretos le recomiendo un sotftware llamado Boole-Deusto, donde usted podra diseñar sus sistemas combinacionales o secuenciales mas o menos en estos pasos.

1.- Introduce la tabla de verdad o el mapa K en el sistema.
2.- El software le entrega el diagrama con  compuertas o Flip-FLops, con la capacidad de generarle los archivos necesarios para programarlo en una GAL o exportarlo en codigo HDL.

Le dejo el enlace: http://paginaspersonales.deusto.es/zubia/


----------



## legionnss (Abr 2, 2011)

clocko dijo:


> checa este circuito a ver si te sirve algo de esto



buenas noches! soy nuevo en el foro, estoy tratando de hacer algo parecido a este semaforo pero veo que este diagrama es mucho mas sencillo que lo que estaba haciendo, sin embargo quisiera saber si tiene la lista de los elementos y su descripcion para poder armarlo correctamente.
 de antemano muchas gracias!!


----------



## maik21 (Ene 25, 2012)

antiworldx dijo:


> siento ser frio y hasta mal plan si se quiere decir, pero con puro circuito lógico, le cedo el lugar a alguien mas.
> No se inventaron los microprocesadores y microconttoladores por gusto de los doctores.



de hecho si se puede hacer pero hay que tener muchas ideas.

con circuiteria se necesitarian 4 contadores que corran libremente.

1 - contador se caida de focos y reaccion del carril 1
2 - contador de caida de focos y reaccion del carril 2
3- contador de tiempo de recorrido de carril 1
4- contador de tiempo de recorrido carril 2

y funcionaria de la siguiente manera:
desde que el primer foco amarillo prende, osease el que esta abajo del "stage" se necesita que el contador 1 y 2 comiencen a contar.  al momento de que el carro del carril 1 y/o 2 se muevan, detengan su respectivo contador y comiende el contador de tiempo de recorrido del o los carriles correspondientes al carro que se movio.

cuando alguno de los carros se muevan, detendran su respectivo contador de caida de focos y reaccion y cuando los carros lleguen a la meta detendran el contador de tiempo de recorrido de su respectivo carril.

ahora bien, ya con los tiempos especificados, se tendria que hacer una circuiteria logica para determinar si el tiempo de reaccion es menor a 500ms para encender foco rojo o es igual o mayor a 500ms para que no se encienda el foco verde.  esto se haria en cuanto el carro se arranque.

tambien se necesita otra circuiteria logica que comprare 2 numeros y diga cual es menor y que encienda el foco verde al carril vencedor.(en este caso una circuiteria igual a la de la reaccion y el foco rojo).

tambien otra circuiteria para determinar que el que fauleo es perdedor y evitar hacer la comparacion anterior.

si no saben programar, si se puede hacer pero cuesta mas trabajo.  pero la verdad los contadores de carrera libre si s epueden implementar facilmente ya que funciuonan a base de un reloj que va alimentar todos los contadores y por medio de buffers con gatillo se pueden desabilitar algunos de ellos para que dejen de contar o habilitarlos para que cuenten.

espero haber ayudado en algo.


----------



## furmetal (May 26, 2012)

gualra dijo:


> hola a todos gracias por contestar y por su valioso tiempo
> 
> les comento que ya tengo los cuantro sensores infrarrojos
> la salida es manual porque hay un juez de salida que es el que empieza la secuancia
> ...



Hola gualra disculpa me puedes hacer el favor de pasarme tu diagrama de tu semaforo por favor te lo agradeceria demasiado saludos!!!.


----------



## mononex (Nov 26, 2018)

maik21 dijo:


> de hecho si se puede hacer pero hay que tener muchas ideas.
> 
> con circuiteria se necesitarian 4 contadores que corran libremente.
> 
> ...




amigo de pronto el diagrama de este proyecto gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2018)

*maik21 * posteó ese , *su único mensaje* el  Ene 26, 2012 y su última visita fué el Ene 27, 2012  . . .  no creo que conteste.


----------

